# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Piracetam Dreaming - Heck Yeah!

## Damballah Weddo

So I was cleaning out my pantry the other day and I stumbled upon an old bottle of piracetam that I had from back in the day when I was heavily into taking nootropics. The expiration on the bottle is coming up later this summer so I decided to start taking it again yesterday just so it wouldn't go to waste. My regimen is:
800mg piracetam300mg alpha GPCtwice daily.

Last night I had the most bizarre, vivid dreams I've had in a long time. In one dream I was going down to the subway, but instead of the usual subway it was this massive underground labyrinthine cavern with tracks snaking all over the place and creepy lighting, like something you'd see out of City Of Lost Children. And when I emerged from the subway I was in this magical, fantasy city like the Emerald City in the Wizard of Oz. Now while I typically have a vivid imagination and have had some pretty fantastic dreams in the past I'd like to point out that I haven't been able able to recall my dreams for the past several months. Then just one day taking piracetam and WOW! I'm seeing elves and all kinds of crazy stuff when I go to sleep. I also felt much more mentally refreshed when I woke up in the morning. Now I've noticed similar effects when I've taken piracetam in the past, namely that my dreams are exceptionally vivid, detailed, and typically have these infinite, labyrinthine archetypes in them. Anybody else have much experience using piracetam as a dream aid?

I'm going to keep taking it for a little while and I'll keep reporting what I find in here. If anybody wants to join me go out and order some piracetam and report what you find in this thread.

Some good places to order online are Relentless Improvement and Bulk Nutrition. If you take piracetam you should complement it with a choline supplement. I personally like taking Jarrow brand alpha GPC.

----------


## Immaterium

i'm gonna try some piracetam. i would try alpha GPC but after some research ive found out too much of it can give you a fishy odour. not good. tell ya what, if i get good results with the piracetam i'll post back here and let you know.

Immaterium out.

----------


## Damballah Weddo

It's highly recommended you take some kind of choline supplementation with piracetam, be it elemental choline (alpha GPC), lecithin, or something else. The reason being that the 'racetams work synergistically with acetylcholine precursors and some people have reported headaches, etc without them. As for the fishy smell thing I've never heard that before nor have I had any problems with body odor in the past when I was taking 600mg alpha GPC daily for several months.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's weird; Yuschak says that piracetam has been proven to significantly suppress dreaming; he uses it to prevent tolerance to galantamine.

He says it has a half-life of 30 hours and any in your system at all will ruin lucid attempts.

----------


## Immaterium

strange i got my info from wikipedia, by the way.

----------


## Damballah Weddo

It largely depends on the user. If you go to other forums on the net where people are discussing piracetam such as TCC at somethingawful.com or imminst.org, the people there will tell you piracetam gives you crazy, f$%ed up dreams. However this is just anecdotal evidence. There have been actual studies done using piracetam analogs such as leviracetam (Keppra) showing an increase in REM activity, hence more active dreaming. In my own personal experience the ONLY time that I ever became lucid was after popping a 800mg cap of piracetam right before settling down for bed. But everyone's different. If you have the money to spend and an interest in it then it may be a worthwhile experiment. Piracetam is non-toxic and it won't mess you up, especially if you're only taking a small dose.

----------


## Damballah Weddo

Here's one post about this on Relentless Improvement's site: http://relentlessimprovement.com/for...hread.php?p=23

Anecdotal evidence but definitely not scientific. Still, enough posts like this might help paint a broader picture. I'll see what else I can dig up and just keep adding to this post. 

This thread from Imminst is gold for those of you looking for nootropic lucid aids: http://www.imminst.org/forum/Nootrop...ed-t20820.html

An older thread from Imminst: http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=5258

----------


## Isochroma

Oh yeah! I take a heaping teaspoon of piracetam right before bed (like 2 minutes before). Every night I now have much more vivid dreams, and it doesn't prevent me from sleeping. On the contrary, it helps me sleep deeper with much less waking up during the night.

I also take 3 teaspoons staggered thru the day at: 9.00a, 4.00p and 9.00p. With this stuff I can stay awake without getting sleepy until midnight, yet as soon as I hit the sack I'm off to dreamland! And wow, so much more intelligence in my dreaming. Just much more alive, and I wake up really refreshed and clearheaded, clearvisioned.

However, for the first 5 days of taking piracetam, I avoided taking it late because initial stimulant effect makes it take much longer to get to sleep. Once this effect wears down after first week, its totally OK. My friend reports same.

----------


## Damballah Weddo

My experience with it is that I felt mentally refreshed upon waking, and a heck of a lot more spiritual as well--which is why I would personally label piracetam as a mind expansion substance. However, I was a bit more physically tired upon waking. The reason I believe is that piracetam causes a lengthening of REM cycles (possibly at the expense of deep sleep which is what your BODY needs to recuperate).

----------


## lucid4sho

My favorite sources for nootropics is unique nutrition and bulk nutrition. Personally I didn't r eact good to piracetam or any of the -etams, but considering its relative safety its worth a try for anybody wanting to experiment with nootropics or dream aids.

----------


## Damballah Weddo

Chicago-based Unique Nutrition is one of the shadiest companies I've ever dealt with. I would highly NOT recommend getting your cognition enhancement products from them. There was a whole fiasco a couple of years back where Steve Sliwa, UN's president was masquerading as an MD on various messageboards in order to slander his competitors and otherwise disseminate lies and untruths. For more information go to this thread on Immortality Institute: http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.p...T&f=169&t=9719 or do a google search for "lifemirage".

Companies on the net that I WOULD recommend are bulknutrition.com if you want a great bargain or relentlessimprovement.com if you are seriously anal about quality.

----------


## lucid4sho

Damn I had never heard that about UN. I have used them many times for about 5 years with no problems, but I may stop based off these ethical issues, I will look into it a little more later. thanks for the info.

----------


## Isochroma

Just started my 3-tablespoon-per-day piracetam regime again! And wow, when I take the last heaping tablespoon just before bed, or even a fourth at that time, wow... the last two nights have been spectacular. Vivid amazing dreams, absolutely superb.

This is the stuff, baby: for clarity and colour, it's the true jewel of molecules.

----------


## Bolo

The dream recall and vividness comes from the GPC, not the piracetam... sorry to break it to you....
However, piracetam prevents the desensitization done by GPC/Galantamine/Nicotine... etc.

If you really want the piracetam itself to do the job, take it first thing in the morning and then do NOT take anymore the whole day - letting it out of your system, and you'll have vivid/lucid dreams. Combine it with a proper use of 5-HTP and other lucid aids for even better results....

----------


## Isochroma

GPC??? I have never touched GPC nor any choline supplement.

A year ago I ate some egg yolks to get rid of the headaches, for a few days. That was it.

----------


## Isochroma

Dreaming continues to improve! The last two nights have been particularly stunning. Total realism, singing to the universe while levitating, tons of high-technology, ultrareal interaction, photorealistic vision, total awareness!

Waking up is a pleasure too. Totally awake before eyes even open. Sleep is deep and uninterrupted as well.

Let me say that the real breakthrough comes from combining 3hr saturation dosing of piracetam with 20g per day of fishoil (180mg EPA & 120mg DHA per gram). 10g in the morning, 10g before bed. That made the dreams into other TOTAL WORLDS of existence!

----------


## beachgirl

wow love this thread
also learned about oxiracetam
any one experienced with that?

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I haven't had great luck with piracetam and dreaming, but I still have a bottle 2/3 full of piracetam pills so I may give it another go at some point. 

I take too many supplements every day as it is, so I'm not sure if throwing piracetam into the mix is a good idea.

----------


## EyeCanC4Miles

Yesterday, I had my first dose of Piracetam- one gram of powder dissolved in pure drinking water, sweetened with blue agave nectar. I followed up with a 250mg tablet of Choline Bitartrate. Here's what I got: I finally got my room cleaned up and the rest of my stuff packed up for my move to Chicago. I have been too lazy and distracted to finish the job up until yesterday. Also, I became more social with strangers, talking to the lady at the checkout. I NEVER like to socialize, and am quite frankly an antisocial person by default. I also found myself praying and felt much more spiritual. I hardly pray at all...until now. I went to get some tacos for dinner, and found myself walking into a Christian bookstore. I bought a book on St. Augustine and a rosary. I'm telling you, Piracetam makes one more spiritual and more social. It is a very good "drug". It lifted my overall mood. Then, last night, I had the coolest dream ever. It was about being in some weird building, and I had to crawl up the roof ladder to the next floor, and the next floor, until I got to the roof, where the parking lot was. But there was a traffic jam up there because it was lunch hour. The parking attendant told me the cars would clear out after lunch is over. He said they were there for the hotdogs.
I am a regular lucid dreamer, and I use Galantamine from time to time, and have had almost 100 percent success rate with it in either getting lucid, crazy dreams, or even having out of body experiences with it. I understand that Piracetam is like the opposite of Galantamine, and many people use Piracetam to clear out the residual Galantamine from their system, but I had a weird dream with Piracetam. I also took B-100, a Choline Bitartrate, Nighty Night Tea, 40 drops of Holy Basil all in cold water, which I used to swallow a Huperzine A tablet. This stuff, Huperzine, is much like Galantamine, but it's different. Maybe people taking Piracetam should try Huperzine A as an alternative lucid dream supplement to Galantamine?

----------


## Hussain

*Does Piracetam have side effects ? I purchased Nootropil 800 from a local med last night. Has anyone here experienced any ill effects whatsoever ?*

----------


## Isochroma

Piracetam has no side effects. The bulk powder is many times cheaper than capsules or tablets. Good luck!

----------


## EyeCanC4Miles

> Does Piracetam have side effects ? I purchased Nootropil 800 from a local med last night. Has anyone here experienced any ill effects whatsoever ?



Piracetam generally has no known ill side effects, except for a possible mild headache, which can be remedied by taking choline bitartrate with it. I usually swallow a 250 to 500 mg tablet of choline bitartrate with my one teaspoon serving of piracetam, dissolved in water and sweetened with stevia extract.
If anything, you may feel a bit nervous or anxious when you take piracetam, but it's the kind of feeling you get after drinking some coffee and you want to talk to people and organize your desk: all positive as far as I'm concerned!

----------

